# Odd Full Screen Issue



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

Hello -

I wasn't sure where to post this, but wanted to start with this great forum since we have received much support yet from Dish Network.

We are a current customer of Dish Network with the following features:
America's Top 250
[email protected]
DVR Service
Joey Receiver
Joey Receiver
Joey Receiver​
In the past few days we have noticed some very odd behavior with some of our channels that will NOT go full screen any longer on any of our 4 TVs. We are very familiar with the format key on the remote and currently it's set to normal mode as always.

What we have noticed is some of our channels that used to go full screen now either have a large black border all the way around them or at least on each side.  For example, channel 172 (DISE) used to be full screen on normal mode and now will not unless we change the format which of course stretches everything. Another example is NICK HD is also now has a large black border on the sides. If I'm not mistaken, channel 195 (MILITARY) also used to be full screen, but not has a large black border around the sides and top.

Normal CNN HD, local HD, ESPN, etc. appear correctly in full screen.

Thank you for the help. Hoping someone can point out our next steps.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't have the hopper, but I noticed this on my locals, regular broadcast in normal mode, alot of commercials in the boxed format, leads me to think it's not being broadcast HD.

Come to think of it, our local NBC affiliate use to have this issue when they were broadcasting local news, and now that they have officially gone "HD" that problem is gone.

Just a thought.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Disney is an SD only channel (dispute with Dish) so it will be the HD feed put in an SD box has been that way for several years.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Unless you stretch, you're likely to see at least pillar boxing on SD channels. SD content that is letterboxed will show as fully boxed; stretch works well with these.

I'm not sure what's up with Nick unless you were watching the SD version (or a recording thereof).


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The Military Channel is an SD feed. Have you checked to make sure your list is on My Channels or a Favorite List you created. What satellites are displayed on your receiver? You can find the satellites on Settings, Diagnostics, Point Dish, and Check Switch. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.



ifalcon said:


> Hello -
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post this, but wanted to start with this great forum since we have received much support yet from Dish Network.
> 
> ...


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

Hi -

Sorry for the late reply. Been at a cold Iowa State football game. The satellites are 119, 110, 129.

Thanks.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

It has nothing to do with Dish. Some SD channels are sending out 16x9 content that is letterboxed on SD 4/3 TVs. When viewed on a 16x9 TV you will have a black border all the way around, Dish's zoom format will fill the screen. A few HD channels are sending occasional SD content with borders, zoom will fill the screen, but remember to go back to normal when the broadcast is over as your Dish receiver remembers your zoom settings for HD and SD separately.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Are all your TV's HD? I only have SD sets but have HD receivers from Dish (I've been ready for the future since 2004). On SD sets you can only stretch and zoom HD channels. Channels that are broadcast SD (such as The Military Channel and Disney) are letterboxed (at times) by the broadcaster.

On my set-up I can zoom in on an HD feed of a program if it's not 16 x 9 (such as many films shown on MTV/VH1 - why do they even bother having an HD version if they show films in 4 x 3?). But a similar issue on an SD channel is stuck at the format it's broadcast in with no adjustments possible.


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

On a few occasions I have had HD channels suddenly begin displaying in 4:3 format with black bars on either side. A power on reset of the receiver (a ViP 612) fixes it.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

JeffChap said:


> On a few occasions I have had HD channels suddenly begin displaying in 4:3 format with black bars on either side. A power on reset of the receiver (a ViP 612) fixes it.


 Do not adjust your receiver!

Normally when you see that it's the broadcaster that is showing a 4x3 picture on an HD channel. The MTV networks are notorious for showing feature films in 4 x 3 on their HD versions. Only the commercials are 16 x 9 on those occasions. Commercials on local stations also have this "issue" (it's not a problem with your equipment). I've seen a 16 x 9 formatted commercial shrunk with bars all around. It's broadcast that way!

A power reset is an extreme "fix", did you try the "*" button (format) on your remote first?


----------

